# New crochet dragon!!! :)



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jul 16, 2013)

Hi guys, after entering my crochet dragon in an art contest I didn't have it for a couple of weeks that's why I didn't share any pics of it with you all, because I didn't get any before I submitted it. Anyway after finally getting it back yesterday I got a couple of pics for you all. The art contest was being held at a library near by here and when I submitted it they said they would call us and tell us if I won. So I waited and didn't get any phone call and a couple of weeks later I was going to be going to the town the library was in for some supplies so I called the library and asked if I could pick the dragon up and they said yes you can pick it up any time. So I decided that when I went to town I would pick the dragon up on the way back. So I walked in to the library after I had done all of my shopping and I walked over to the table where I saw my dragon and I was a 1st place tag on it!!!  woo hoo!!! :clapping: :yes: I was pretty happy when I saw it but now I'm wondering why they didn't call me since I won like they said they would. They also said that the winner would get some money and I didn't get that either yet. I'm thinking maybe they'll send it by mail. Anyway I don't really care much about the money or that they didn't call me I'm just really happy that I won. It was nice finally getting the dragon back after a long time. Oh and I forgot to say I made a little rider for the dragon too with a sword and shield. Anyway, I should stop blabbing and show you pics of the dragon and its rider. Here they are. I'm pretty sure that this is the best thing I've crocheted yet. It tops my other projects. I love making dragons and hope to make a bunch more in the near future. I've always liked dragons and its plenty fun designing and coming up with the shapes needed to make the dragon. But often I have to undo some parts and redo them to make them look better. Its all trial and error. But I'm very happy with how he turned out. There I go off again blabbing, lol. Here, I'm going to stop and post some pictures now.


----------



## PaGal (Jul 16, 2013)

Congratulations Elise!:yes: Your dragon came out very, very well. It's a shame you had to wait so long to find out the out come. Hopefully you'll get the cash prize in the mail. I wish I knew how to crochet although I don't have much free time I would like to do smaller projects.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks Denise!  Hopefully I will get it in the mail but if it doesn't it doesn't really matter as it probably wasn't much anyway. Crocheting is pretty easy, if you wanted to learn you could just go on Youtube. Its fun to make the quick projects.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jul 16, 2013)

Terrifying AND awesome!
Looks like it was a labour of love


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jul 16, 2013)

Thank you Autumn!  It was.


----------



## DUSTBUNNY-CLYDE (Jul 16, 2013)

congrats!! super cute!!


----------



## Azerane (Jul 16, 2013)

Did you ask them about the prize or why they didn't call you? I would have, and if you didn't, perhaps ring and ask about it? The dragon looks fantastic though, very cool design and colours.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jul 16, 2013)

Thank you both. Bec, I didn't ask because I don't think the librariean knew anything about getting your prize. In about a week I'm going over to a friends house and she has entered things to the art contest before as they hold it every year before. Infact she won 3rd place this year with a drawing of hers that was really pretty. She has entered the contest before so I'll ask her about getting the money when I go to her house next week.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jul 16, 2013)

Dang it! I spelt librarian wrong! lol, dang keyboard its hard to see the keys at night.


----------



## Channahs (Jul 17, 2013)

<3 It! I love the little rider! That really looks like it took a lot of thought and hard work. Congrats on the win.  Blue ribbon's rock!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jul 17, 2013)

Thank you!  They do! I was happy to see the blue ribbon.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jul 18, 2013)

Okay they called me and told me they put the money in the mail today. Its $25.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jul 18, 2013)

Aaaaand, I guess you are off for more yarn, for another dragon?


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jul 18, 2013)

Probably will soon.  But first I want to make a costume. Its going to be a medusa costume with a mask too. I'm going to base it off of this crochet mask: http://nickihitzedson.com/img/crochet/medusa.jpg

I'll use the money I won to buy yarn for it


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 25, 2013)

That is very cool! I love it!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jul 25, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jul 28, 2013)

So I have the check now. Now all I need to do is cash it.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jul 28, 2013)

Oh I forgot to say that my I actually tied 1st place with my friend. I found out when I read the newspaper.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 31, 2013)

That is so cool. We have dragon and rabbit figurines that we've collected on our journeys from all over the world, but nothing crocheted. Wendell almost didn't get away, so beware of Nancy as she's the dragon collector here.


----------



## Tauntz (Jul 31, 2013)

Elise, congratulations!!!!!!! :woohoo So glad I found this thread today! I wondered what happened with the dragon & contest! Great dragon & rider! Always nice when people recognize & acknowledge your talent! Congratulations!


----------



## Gordon (Jul 31, 2013)

Ilovemyrabbit said:


> Crocheting is pretty easy, if you wanted to learn you could just go on Youtube. Its fun to make the quick projects.



You clearly are talented. It's not something I could do even with instructions. It takes skill and lots of patience. I have a friend who cross-stitches, and that's also something that requires a certain knack.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Aug 6, 2013)

Sorry for the late reply guys. My internet hasn't been working until now.

Tauntz, thank you so much!!! 

Gordon, thanks, some people do have knacks for different things. I'm not very much of a knitting person. I probably never will be. But I do think crocheting is still pretty easy. At least for myself it is.


----------

